# Namenskonvention in Java



## Guest (13. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man in Java die folgenden dinge schreibt:

Klassen: Fangen Groß an und zweites Wort auch: class AutoKaufen
Methoden: klein -> Groß : autoFahren 
Konstruktoren: s.o. : autoKaufen();
Variablen: Klein: int zahla, String Lottozahl
Konstanten: Groß : final int ZAHL

Falls ich etwas vergessen habe dürft ihr mich gerne ergänzen.
Falls etwas falsch ist natürlich auch


----------



## babuschka (13. Feb 2008)

Hallo,



> Konstruktoren: s.o. : autoKaufen();



Konstruktoren werden genauso geschrieben wie die Klasse zu der sie gehören. 
In deinem Beispiel: AutoKaufen(){...}

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Maximilian W


----------



## Ariol (13. Feb 2008)

Lottozahl auch klein


----------



## Marco13 (13. Feb 2008)

http://java.sun.com/docs/codeconv/html/CodeConventions.doc8.html


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2008)

danke sehr hilfrich!


----------



## Gast (13. Feb 2008)

alles wird mit CamelCase geschrieben, Klassen groß, variablen und methoden klein

Konstanten ganz groß

das wars im wesentlichen auch schon was es zu beachten gibt


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Feb 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Konstanten ganz groß


LOL!

int i = 42;
final int RIESENGROSS = 42;
int j = 42;


----------

